# Openntpd ei toimi

## jeip

Olen jo useamman päivän yrittänyt saada openntpd toimimaan mutta tuloksetta.

/etc/ntpd.conf näyttää tältä:

```

server 0.fi.pool.ntp.org

server 1.fi.pool.ntp.org

server 2.fi.pool.ntp.org

server 3.fi.pool.ntp.org

```

Kuitenkin ntpd ei päivitä koneen kelloa. Kun ajan ntpd -dS saan vaan ilmoituksia tyyliin

no reply from x.x.x.x received in time, next query x s

Osaisko joku neuvoa miten tuon openntpd sais toimimaan?

----------

## Make

Onko sulla firewall:ia jossain välissä ja siellä sallittuna portti 123/UDP sisään?

  -- Markku

----------

## jeip

Palomuurissa se vika olikin. Vähän liian tiukat asetukset tullut laitettua sinne

----------

